# 2004 Bumper Replacement



## B_Byrum (Dec 2, 2013)

Can anybody tell me if an 05-06 bumper is a direct fit on the 04 body? I really like the dual exhaust look and my bumper needs to be replaced due to a deep gash from previous owner letting his garage door down on top of it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

the 05/06 bumper will fit right in place but the 04 foam will not match up, you will need the 05/06 foam. If you decide to stay with the original look I have a near perfect 04 rear bumper & foam in QuickSilver(but of course it can be painted). I want $90 plus you pay freight from Austin Texas. Ted S.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check out the PFYC duel outlet bumper conversion kit. IMO it looks way better VS 05/06.


----------

